# Snails? Algae Eaters?



## SweetException (Feb 11, 2005)

Just a question about snails and algea eaters..Which would be best for my ten gallon tank?? And do snails reproduce easy? And if so which ones?? Thanks

Christine


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd get an Oto, they dont grow too big, only 1.5 inches
Most mystery snails that you can buy at LFS dont reproduce too easily and you could keep one or two. Mine didnt seem to do a whole lot or eat algae. 
Dont get a common Pleco, they grow to 20" regardless of your tank size and they poop alot!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

ONE oto is not a good idea. It would be very lonely, as they like the company of others like themselves. Also, they are much smaller, only to about 1.5". But otos are very fragile and die very easily, see 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/1996_12.php
and
http://www.otocinclus.com/newoto.html
before you consider these fish. Also remember, that like any other fish they contribute to bioload, so if you already have 10" of fish (length when they are adults) or more in your tank, don't add these fish...

There are some snails whose whole purpose in life is to eat algae, they are the nerites, see 
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/sept2003/invert.htm
They don't get too big, and are probably much tougher than otos. But good luck finding them! I've never seen them in a fish shop, but have seen them for sale on the Net.

Amano shrimp are also good algae eaters. See 
http://www.petfish.net/amano.htm
They are not too hard to find (at least over here in the UK); I have seen a couple of local shops that have them.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes otos are sensitive but are awesome algae eaters if you can get them acclimated. Get 3 and they'll have a ball


----------

